# drywall mud



## woodlover (Jul 4, 2007)

will thinset bond with drywall mud or will it fail ? I am doing more of my own tiling now on my jobs and the border on outer edge of tub is on the drywall and not on cement board backer. Also what brand of sealer do you pro's suggest I use for best results?


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Home Depot has this stuff called "Purple Rain" (found in the paint and drywall department) that works great at sealing.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

woodlover said:


> will thinset bond with drywall mud or will it fail ? I am doing more of my own tiling now on my jobs and the border on outer edge of tub is on the drywall and not on cement board backer. Also what brand of sealer do you pro's suggest I use for best results?


If your tile is in a wet area, it could be a problem to have compound underneath it. Dry area's - normally OK (I try to avoid it myself)


----------

